# Happy Birthday



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I just want to send out a big Happy Birthday to my nephew (God Son) PFC Jeremy Cauley. He is stationed in Baqubah, Iraq. He turned 20 years old today and when I spoke to him he told me he only has 364 more days until he can buy beer. LOL Crazy kid. LOL He also told me his tour is just about finished and he will leave with the main body early to mid September. He will spend his leave time in Galveston with his grandparnets and then head but to is home base in Alaska.

All good news today!!!

God Bless, 

Shooter


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Ft. Waynewright? FairBanks !!! nice area.


----------

